# Dare To Be - Kat Von D! (July 22nd - August 4th)



## StereoXGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Once again, it's time for a new challenge!

Congratulations to MissPout for winning Dare To Be - Sexy Mouth! She has chosen the next challenge to be:

*Dare To Be - Kat Von D!*

Here are some inspiration pics that she found, but feel free to add your own!
































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*




*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.
*






*


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2008)

oooh cant wait to see entries!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, this is a good one!


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 22, 2008)

I might actually enter this!


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 22, 2008)

I LOVE Kat Von D! She is too talented! I am so in on this one.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 22, 2008)

Great challenge this one will be a good one! I cant wait to see the entries.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my god! I love Kat Von D! I'm gunna try and enter this one (I say that all the time though and then forget



)


----------



## Beauty&Soul (Jul 22, 2008)

I Can't Wait To See's People's Talents


----------



## lyss-ox (Jul 22, 2008)

wow i love her so much..

me and my friends are going on a road trip next year

and were going to la ink for her

and to miami ink

im so excited

but i dont think thats im going to do this one..

i dont look anything like her (N)

but i thought that i would put up insperational pictures anyways





















by the way.. anyone who is going to do the stars on their face

dont forget they dont have to be exact either

cause its not a tattoo on her like most people think

she actually draws them on herself


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2008)

Awwww... And I just got rid of my only black wig... Lol. Ohh well... Can't wait to see everyones entries!!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG,....how cool!!

Awesome pick MissPout!

i want to enter this one, i will!! haha

LOVE IT!


----------



## bCreative (Jul 22, 2008)

Oooo....this one sounds like so much fun!! Can't wait to see what people come up with!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 22, 2008)

I love this theme! One of these days I want to enter in one of these



.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 22, 2008)

wow great theme!!!


----------



## rabbitfester (Jul 22, 2008)

oh this is a fun idea! i cant wait to see what everyone comes up with!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2008)

What a cool theme! I love Kat Von D! Does she have her face tattooed on both sides of her face?


----------



## beautybybee (Jul 22, 2008)

bad @$$ theme i am mos de gonna enter this one...cant wait to see what everyone comes up with...i actually went to the l.a ink shop but noone on the show was there=(


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so gona do this I am gona Make time to enter this one WOO!!! I cant Wait to See everyones entry I LOve this theme!!!!!


----------



## katana (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool pick misspout!! I love it!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 23, 2008)

I freakin' love Kat! I'm def. entering


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 23, 2008)

I must be the only one who doesn't know who she is but she looks cool!


----------



## shangrila (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must be the only one who doesn't know who she is but she looks cool! she's really awesome, purpleRain! she's an amazing tattoo artist in Los Angeles and she has her own tv show "LA Ink" on TLC


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shangrila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's really awesome, purpleRain! she's an amazing tattoo artist in Los Angeles and she has her own tv show "LA Ink" on TLC



Sound great. I would like to see that show LOL. She def. is an interesting person to see .


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 23, 2008)

More Inspirational Pics


























Great challenge...I'm so entering this one!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont like her at all lol. But I look nothing like her either so oh well.

I bet the entries will be good though!! Good luck.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool theme! Am I the only one that thinks the whole body covered in tat's is totally tacky? LOL I don't find it sexy at all!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 23, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous and totally rocks all those tattoos.

This is an awesome theme.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool theme! Am I the only one that thinks the whole body covered in tat's is totally tacky? LOL I don't find it sexy at all! Not so much tacky.....but, i don't like so much tattoo going on all over her body, she could have done well with just a couple, too many is just too many. She is good looking though, after all.


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 24, 2008)

Her look can vary by person...I love tattoos, and I have tattoos, so her's don't bother me. I think she wears them well.

My mother, OTOH, HATES tattoos, and thinks she looks "trashy".


----------



## lyss-ox (Jul 24, 2008)

wow no entries yet





sad


----------



## farris2 (Jul 24, 2008)

fun fun fun!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 24, 2008)

Well since other people put some up, I'll put up some inspiration pix too





These are more recent ones, and her shadows looks look epic!:









































She's so gorgeous...physically and personality-wise, I loves her


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh wow, this look is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.






I might replicate this one...


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, this look is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.http://a913.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...12c06a90e8.jpg

I might replicate this one...

It looks like it's an icy blue, blending into either a dark grey, or black, yes?
It looks hot, that's for sure. But then again, I think she's hawt.


----------



## nanzmck (Jul 24, 2008)

I was going to add the same ones! They are from her myspace.

She is very beautiful. This DTB has many possibilities!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 24, 2008)

She is beautiful with bangs! I hope I can get in on this one.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 24, 2008)

I LOVE her in that white bikini! stunning!

AprilR, I kind of agree with you there.. I think she has gorgeous makeup and I love her figure but I don't really like all the tattoos.

But, each to their own, she does rock them, but it's just not my thing, ya know?


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 24, 2008)

I just did a look... um, I need a new camera. Looked so crap on film and in person it was all icy and cool. I'mma try again - no blue, my camera doesn't make happy time with blue.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of ink! I don't think it's trashy at all. It's just art. Plus, she's gorgeous and it suits her.

Dark hair, dark makeup, lots of tattoos. Shouldn't be too hard to pull off :-D


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

i love kat von d! this one should be great!


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like I'm first! I totally forgot mascara




but I'm pretty happy with this. Just wish it didn't look so washed out. Stupid camera.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 24, 2008)

THAT looks great nosepickle! Great entry


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 24, 2008)

Good job!!

Ill be posting mine in a few..


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

You did a great job with the stars, nosepickle



.


----------



## katana (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent entry to get things started!

You look very KatVonD'ish!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 24, 2008)

Finally... (sighs)

I was inspired by this picture...

I tried my best, hopefully everyone enjoys it. XOXO


----------



## daer0n (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Finally... (sighs)I was inspired by this picture...

I tried my best, hopefully everyone enjoys it. XOXO

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5.../KatVonD54.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000488.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000504.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000514.jpg

Beautiful entry!!

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks so much!! XOXO!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

You look lovely beautyfocus! I love the flower.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Finally... (sighs)I was inspired by this picture...

I tried my best, hopefully everyone enjoys it. XOXO

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5.../KatVonD54.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000488.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000504.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000514.jpg

F-L-A-W-L-E-S-S-


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautyfocus &amp; Nosepickle, I'm sure you heard this a million times, but both of these look wonderful!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look lovely beautyfocus! I love theflower.

Thanks honey!! XOXO!

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif F-L-A-W-L-E-S-S-



THANKS!! XOXO!!!





Originally Posted by *ricababyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautyfocus &amp; Nosepickle, I'm sure you heard this a million times, but both of these look wonderful! AWW thanks so much!! XOXO!!


----------



## katana (Jul 25, 2008)

AWESOME!

You look great! Beautyfocus


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AWESOME! You look great! Beautyfocus





THANKS SO MUCH KATANA!! XOXO!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautyfocus: You look amazing! Wonderful job.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 25, 2008)

Nosepickle - Wonderful entry





Beautyfocus - Gorgeous!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, Nosepickles! The stars are so neat!

Beautyfocus, you look great! I think this is your best d2m yet! I love the second pic.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job, Nosepickles! The stars are so neat!
Beautyfocus, you look great! I think this is your d2m yet! I love the second pic.

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## kcam125 (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks like I'm first! I totally forgot mascara



but I'm pretty happy with this. Just wish it didn't look so washed out. Stupid camera. 
http://i34.tinypic.com/s58uv5.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/24l4zk9.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/210lyjo.jpg

it looks great!!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Jul 25, 2008)

okay so here is myy entry!

i`ll edit it when i figure what photo i want

i don`t like any of the photos. i really suck with facial expressions! lol

but

oh well here we gooooo

















and me being a "tough" dork lol..


----------



## Ashley (Jul 25, 2008)

Great entry Vintage! I think you should enter the second one since it shows off the stars.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Jul 25, 2008)

My first dare to be entry


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job Vintage Glam, your eye makeup is beautiful!

Mine's slightly rushed, so no stars and pretty tame. I'll most likely enter a better one soon, but I wanted to do one while my hair is still freshly dyed



. I didn't realize how monstrous the flower was until I looked at the photos. It's about to eat my face



.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't to see yours after it is approved, Monsterbilly!

Tiffany, it looks great! I really like the first one. What blush are you wearing.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks like I'm first! I totally forgot mascara



but I'm pretty happy with this. Just wish it didn't look so washed out. Stupid camera. 
http://i34.tinypic.com/s58uv5.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/24l4zk9.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/210lyjo.jpg

I had the exact same problem.. i think my camera doesn't like makeup



Mine looked so nice on the mirror


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashley, I'm wearing MAC Sunbasque



. I decided I liked the 2nd one more too, so I switched them



.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't to see yours after it is approved, Monsterbilly!
Tiffany, it looks great! I really like the first one. What blush are you wearing.

Is it better to use photobucket instead of uploading pictures directly to the board?


----------



## daer0n (Jul 25, 2008)

I approved your attachments Monsterbilly so they should be visible now.

Great entries btw





Tiffany you look gorgeous too! love the entries, your makeup is flawless


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Daer0n



.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh wow.

Wow, wow wow... I'm impressed. All you guys look really great. MUT has some very pretty folks I've never seen much before lol. Where are all of you guys hiding at?!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, all you girls are rocking the looks! Tiffany, your new dark hair color is very pretty!


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Finally... (sighs)I was inspired by this picture...

I tried my best, hopefully everyone enjoys it. XOXO

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5.../KatVonD54.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000488.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000504.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000514.jpg

Gorgeous! You look like a pin-up girl!!

Originally Posted by *Monsterbilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My first dare to be entry



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...t5905_hero.jpg

Niiiice, and I love your tattoos, btw!
Ok, I love everyone's pictures so far!! So pretty!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 25, 2008)

Fataliya Thank You!! Xoxo

XTIFF....YOU LOOK SO PRETTY!

I LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOR.

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job Vintage Glam, your eye makeup is beautiful!
Mine's slightly rushed, so no stars and pretty tame. I'll most likely enter a better one soon, but I wanted to do one while my hair is still freshly dyed



. I didn't realize how monstrous the flower was until I looked at the photos. It's about to eat my face



.

http://i37.tinypic.com/dddlzt.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/zxwjo4.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/5bzlo5.jpg


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 25, 2008)

KAT VON D---HERE I COME!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you beautyfocus



.

I love your hair straight Aileen...and of course your makeup looks supah-dupah


----------



## Amber77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome entries so far!! You're all gorgeous!


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments, everybody!


----------



## power_rangers (Jul 25, 2008)

ahh this is my specialty! black eyeshadow and cat eyes. this will be fun :]


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow this is going to be a tough one to vote on. I love all of them, I'm in awe.





Tiff your new hair color looks great on you.


----------



## irnogs (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh, I have a black wig in my closet that would be perfect for this if I styled it a little. Now the question is if I'll have time after all of the wedding appointments this weekend....


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 25, 2008)

oh wow! All of you ladies look fierce!! gorgeous!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 26, 2008)

If it's alright, I'd like to use this one as my entry because after looking again I was disappointed with my last one. I promise this is it though, I swear I won't change my mind




!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing, Tiff!

I definitely have to do mine over, now.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2008)

wow, tiff, that's really awesome! I love the lips.. what did you use?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks



!

Pinksugar, I used Lancome's Wicked Brown lipstick over a red lipliner with a faded label...I'm pretty sure it's a cheapie one dollar one though



. I applied the brown lippie lightly just to deepen the red.


----------



## vesna (Jul 26, 2008)

I've not been online in a week or so and I can't believe I was missing out on this. I love love love Kat Von D, she's gorgeous! Everyone's entries are looking lovely so far, can't wait to see more.

I've never entered a DTB before but I really want to enter this one. I'll definitely be giving this a go sometime this week.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like the flower is kicking in...Well done


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome entries so far! I can tell voting might be hard on this one!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If it's alright, I'd like to use this one as my entry because after looking again I was disappointed with my last one. I promise this is it though, I swear I won't change my mind



! 
http://i36.tinypic.com/2z8qibb.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/aw7yhx.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/33yrrzo.jpg

amazing and gorgeous tiffany !


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Magosienne



.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 26, 2008)

All I can say is....dayyymmm!!!! You ladies all look so hot and very Kat Von D!!! I see a lot of new faces, too, which is good!!!

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've not been online in a week or so and I can't believe I was missing out on this. I love love love Kat Von D, she's gorgeous! Everyone's entries are looking lovely so far, can't wait to see more.I've never entered a DTB before but I really want to enter this one. I'll definitely be giving this a go sometime this week.

I haven't been online too much this week too and I didn't know we have a new theme already LOL! You should definitely enter!!!


----------



## yooniecorn (Jul 26, 2008)

I might just have to participate in this...I think I've made 10 posts in the past regarding Kat's make-up, and I've got a similar eye-look down pat.

So shy, though.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yooniecorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I might just have to participate in this...I think I've made 10 posts in the past regarding Kat's make-up, and I've got a similar eye-look down pat.
So shy, though.

Don't be shy, enter



Wut's there to be shy about if you got skillzzz?


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW!!! Amazing entries so far.... You girls are fantastic!!! I'm not even going to try... lol


----------



## lyss-ox (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!!! Amazing entries so far.... You girls are fantastic!!! I'm not even going to try... lol aww karren you should enter,your entries are always so good..

and it should be lots of funn!

when i keep reading this post it makes me want to do it more and more

so i might just do it for fun though


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright folks, here I go, my first entry EVER



:





















this cybershot camera...I need to buy a new one, waaaay too much flash LoL thank the Lord I really exaggerated the bronzer/blush!

I really admire Kat, I hope I did her proud











*edit*Forgot to mention, the last pic will be my entry.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome entries!!

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really admire Kat, I hope I did her proud









I think you did!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 27, 2008)

Morrisons. You did a good job. She would be proud. Dishes are done dude. Lol. Xoxo


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 27, 2008)

great entries! i can't wait til we start voting!


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright folks, here I go, my first entry EVER




:http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...run/Kat001.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...run/Kat002.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...run/Kat003.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...run/Kat004.jpg

this cybershot camera...I need to buy a new one, waaaay too much flash LoL thank the Lord I really exaggerated the bronzer/blush!

I really admire Kat, I hope I did her proud











Amazing entry!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 27, 2008)

WOWWOWOWOW girls! Great entries so far! I *might* attempt this one, but I can't guarantee anything nice! Lol.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome job MorrisonsMaenad!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK heres my entry had some trouble with the stars though :S but i had fun anyway:
















The FIRST one is MY ENTRY!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gwendela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome entries!! 
I think you did!!

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Morrisons. You did a good job. She would be proud. Dishes are done dude. Lol. Xoxo Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amazing entry!! Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome job MorrisonsMaenad! Thank you all ever so kindly





Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK heres my entry had some trouble with the stars though :S but i had fun anyway:
http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...DSC03351-1.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...DSC03335-2.jpg

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...DSC03338-1.jpg

The FIRST one is MY ENTRY!





Nice shadow, I really dig the silver



And the stars prob didn't come out how you wanted cuz I assume you used pencil liner? Liquid helps give you more control





Great entry


----------



## Gabriella20 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i tried with liquid eye liner and it was worsti need to parctice ! :S lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was looking through the entries in this thread so far and seriously, WOW, I have never seen so many girls look so stunning in pictures, you ladies could be models, and what an amazing job you all did on makeup, WOW, I am in awe.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 28, 2008)

Great entries so far!


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2008)

wow! fantastic entries so far! great job everyone!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 28, 2008)

Gorgeous entries everyone!


----------



## vesna (Jul 28, 2008)

I see more fantactic entries. Well done everyone.

Everytime I look here I am so desperate to get started on my own entry. Was planning to do it tomorrow but I'm going to be out most of the day and I don't think my bf would appreciate me turning up with stars on my face when I meet him. Guess it can wait till Wednesday then. So excited for this.


----------



## hellobeloved (Jul 28, 2008)

ihadsomuchfundoingthis! &lt;3

*picture04.* ;]


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hellobeloved* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n5/rishalinebelle/IMG_2136.jpghttp://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2133.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2138.jpg

ihadsomuchfundoingthis! &lt;3

Hellbeloved....You are so adorable! Good Job...I love your makeup


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone's entry is just awesome!

Wow Tiffany, that's gorgeous!

This is def. gonna be a tough one to vote on.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 29, 2008)

this is gonna be a tough one to vote on. i wish i had a camera so i could enter!


----------



## vesna (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow hellobeloved, you look great. Loving that eyeshadow.

You're nails are so cute btw!


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hellobeloved* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n5/rishalinebelle/IMG_2136.jpghttp://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2133.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/IMG_2138.jpg

ihadsomuchfundoingthis! &lt;3

Very cute! Love the nails girl


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2008)

All these entries are absolutely fantastic! Great job ladies!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 29, 2008)

helobeloved: yours is so cute!!





Big respect to Kat Von D. She looks wayyy pretty &amp; I look like a complete idiot! I wouldn't normally ever wear a lip colour like this and I sucked at the stars 'cos I have very shakey hands



So here's my 1st d2b!

This was the picture I sort of used as insperation mainly for the lips:





















Erm, I'm not too sure but I think I'll go with picture one for voting


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone did such a fab job! I am super impressed with the talent here! I hope I have time to enter!

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this cybershot camera...I need to buy a new one, waaaay too much flash LoL thank the Lord I really exaggerated the bronzer/blush!

I really admire Kat, I hope I did her proud











I know, I HATE my Cybershot! I put like 10 pieces of tape over the flash, and still too light! 
I love your entry! I know she would be flattered to have someone with your talent admire her!


----------



## hellobeloved (Jul 29, 2008)

aww thanks ladies!






i don't like how the pictures turned out.

the flash makes my eyeshadow look gross! lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif helobeloved: yours is so cute!!



Big respect to Kat Von D. She looks wayyy pretty &amp; I look like a complete idiot! I wouldn't normally ever wear a lip colour like this and I sucked at the stars 'cos I have very shakey hands



So here's my 1st d2b!

This was the picture I sort of used as insperation mainly for the lips:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j.../300_17056.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture684.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture690.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture760.jpg

Erm, I'm not too sure but I think I'll go with picture one for voting





Red lips totally suit you, great entry. Off topic but I have that shirt! H&amp;M?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif helobeloved: yours is so cute!!



Big respect to Kat Von D. She looks wayyy pretty &amp; I look like a complete idiot! I wouldn't normally ever wear a lip colour like this and I sucked at the stars 'cos I have very shakey hands



So here's my 1st d2b!

This was the picture I sort of used as insperation mainly for the lips:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j.../300_17056.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture684.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture690.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...Picture760.jpg

Erm, I'm not too sure but I think I'll go with picture one for voting





oooh beautiful entry! Your eye color pops out so gorgeously





Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone did such a fab job! I am super impressed with the talent here! I hope I have time to enter!


I know, I HATE my Cybershot! I put like 10 pieces of tape over the flash, and still too light!

I love your entry! I know she would be flattered to have someone with your talent admire her!

Awww thank you so much



I actually commented her on her myspace and told her to check out this board, she probably didn't see it though cuz the thing gets FLOODED with comments!

Yeah, BOO cybershot! The earlier models actually don't have such bright flash, but the newer ones, even when u take the brightness down to -3, make u look like Michael Jackson and make ur nose disappear! Grrrr



! LoL


----------



## marshaC (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Job To All That Have Participated So Far!!!!

Just beautiful work!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Red lips totally suit you, great entry. Off topic but I have that shirt! H&amp;M? Thanks! &amp; yeah, we must be shirt twins


----------



## vesna (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally got a chance to do my entry today and I had so much fun. I loved getting to do something totally different, I felt like a little kid playing dress up. Even had a chance to try out my brown contacts. I know they're a lot lighter than Kat's eyes but they're all I had. I'd been planning this look out in my head for days cause I was so excited to enter this but anyways, enough chat - here's what I came up with. 






I know it's nothing too fancy or anything but it is what it is. For some reason I posed with my back arched which seems to have made my chest look a lot bigger than it really is but that can only be a good thing


----------



## tashi771 (Jul 30, 2008)

Vesna wow! I love how some of the stars are fainter than others...its a great effect! Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## tuna_fish (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh what the hell. I had some free time.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow vesna, you're so dang pretty! Great job!

Tuna, your lips are super pretty! I love that lipstick



.


----------



## vesna (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Tashi, I tried to fade the stars out a little so they'd look more like tattoos rather than being so harsh and dark but I realised while I was doing it that I liked it better when there were varying colours so I left a few of them a little more bold.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Finally got a chance to do my entry today and I had so much fun. I loved getting to do something totally different, I felt like a little kid playing dress up. Even had a chance to try out my brown contacts. I know they're a lot lighter than Kat's eyes but they're all I had. I'd been planning this look out in my head for days cause I was so excited to enter this but anyways, enough chat - here's what I came up with. 
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...0072008460.jpg

I know it's nothing too fancy or anything but it is what it is. For some reason I posed with my back arched which seems to have made my chest look a lot bigger than it really is but that can only be a good thing 

Woooow! That bright blue color against your pretty soft brown eyes is just wow! I dunno what nationality you are, but you look like you have some Slavic features. You look like a gorgeous little babushka doll! I know babushka also means "old lady" in Russian, but I mean you look like the cute little dolls LoL.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi:

Great D2B subject Ms. Pout. I like Kat Von D as well. Recently purchased the "Misfit" lipstick from her line at Sephora. It's so pretty. Anyhoo, I'm lovin' the entries ladies. This one's gonna be difficult.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi:
Great D2B subject Ms. Pout. I like Kat Von D as well. Recently purchased the "Misfit" lipstick from her line at Sephora. It's so pretty. Anyhoo, I'm lovin' the entries ladies. This one's gonna be difficult.

Oooh! You should enter if you have time, I'd love to see that shade



I think it's funny how she has her own line of make up and no one's really posted pix using stuff from her line. I could be wrong though.

I WAS gonna buy her palette w/the cool/blue shadows, but I had to hold back cuz I was in dire need of saving my money, but I SURE do want those brushes just cuz they have Kat's artwork on it


----------



## Viv1222 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im New to this and LOVEE Kat Von D so i gave it a try








Links


----------



## Ashley (Jul 31, 2008)

Great entries everyone! Viv, I fixed your images for you. You have to use the BB code [*IMG]URL OF IMAGE[*/IMG]

but take out the *in order for your images to show up.


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 31, 2008)

This DTB is going to be another one that is soooooo hard to vote on! Nice work ladies!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Viv1222* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im New to this and LOVEE Kat Von D so i gave it a try






Links

http://www.services.conjurespells.co...%20D%20011.JPG

http://www.services.conjurespells.co...%20D%20010.JPG

http://www.services.conjurespells.co...%20D%20008.JPG

I LOVE the way the star came out


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job everyone!

Viv1222 you did an awesome job on the stars!


----------



## vesna (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woooow! That bright blue color against your pretty soft brown eyes is just wow! I dunno what nationality you are, but you look like you have some Slavic features. You look like a gorgeous little babushka doll! I know babushka also means "old lady" in Russian, but I mean you look like the cute little dolls LoL. Thank you so much, I take that as a massive compliment. I think Russian women are beautiful so it seems you really know how to put a smile on my face. I'm actually Celtic but I have some Ukrainian ancestry in there somewhere so you were right about the Slavic thing. In fact, my screen name is the Ukrainian word for 'spring'.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 31, 2008)

Vesna is the same word for 'spring' in Russian, too (I am Russian).

And yes, you are very pretty as Kat von D, vesna!


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic entries!!!!


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would love to post a picture with you guys, but Kats so not a blonde.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 1, 2008)

If you see on page 4, Monsterbilly is not blonde either, but she made it work.

And Kat had blonde streaks for a minute LoL.

Anywho, it's not about haircolor, but make up style






So go on, enter


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright, you've convinced me!!! Im off to paint!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay



I'm excited, I love seeing new entries


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 1, 2008)

ok I Like always I didnt have enough time since my son Had barely fell asleep &amp; my my daughter woke up in the middle of my application so i had to rush anyways *Im not gona enter but I thought I'd post just for fun* so here it goes!!!!!!!!!! uuggh Yuck I cant stand the shine lol but owell lol!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG BE QUIET! That's sooo freakin' gorgeous. So smooth and perfect


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

MakeupByMonet, omg you makeup is beautiful! I love your eyebrows!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2008)

Monet, you should enter! I think it looks great!


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont think i can post pictures yet because I am so new at this site. Aww man, and Im all done with my pictures.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Aug 1, 2008)

everyone's entries are SO amazing! well-done ladies! if i get time sometime this weekend i might enter, i'm so inspired now!


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok here are my entries! I want this one to be entered for the contest. Thank goodness I have Blonde and black hair, so I mixed this into a messy kat look like she normally has from her tv show.






Here are my other photos!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2008)

Holly you are so pretty! I love your eyes.

lol did you pull the black hair from the bottom to cover your blonde hair in the first pic?


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holly you are so pretty! I love your eyes. lol did you pull the black hair from the bottom to cover your blonde hair in the first pic?

awww thank you soo much for the sweet compliments!



My hair is actually all the way down past my back, so i pulled it into a pony tail, and used a hair clip to rearrange it into sorta a grungy "kat" look.....it took me awhile lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG BE QUIET! That's sooo freakin' gorgeous. So smooth and perfect Yeah, woman. Shhhh and enter!

Holly - you're very pretty. Welcome to MUT, btw.

Everyone did amazing works.... truly!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2008)

I love it Holly! You're too cute.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 1, 2008)

Omg Holly! You DO look like a doll...your name is so appropriate





Yours has to be the MOST Kat Von D-like I've seen so far, justice to the woman indeed

Everyone's entries are fantastic. This is gonna be soooo hard to vote on.

Just goes to show that Kate is a very inspiring woman.


----------



## vesna (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ADSCOSMETICS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vesna is the same word for 'spring' in Russian, too (I am Russian). 
And yes, you are very pretty as Kat von D, vesna!

Aw, thank you 
I can speak a few words of Russian but I wish I could speak it properly. I'm trying to learn but I tend to mess up by pronouncing sounds the way you would in Ukrainian rather than Russian cause there are quite a few differences. It's so frustrating but I'll just have to keep at it. I love the way slavic languages sound.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HollyDolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think i can post pictures yet because I am so new at this site. Aww man, and Im all done with my pictures.



You have enough posts to post pics (you need 10)!




You're more than welcome to enter! It's not too late!


----------



## L0LAlaPIST0LA (Aug 1, 2008)

ooo I want to enter this!





Please forgive me in advance but I'm new



where do we post our entry and is the 4th the last day to submit? Is there a cut off time??

Thanks ssso much! &lt;3


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 1, 2008)

Great entries you guys.

I wish i could enter.


----------



## abaddon248 (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HollyDolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww thank you soo much for the sweet compliments!



My hair is actually all the way down past my back, so i pulled it into a pony tail, and used a hair clip to rearrange it into sorta a grungy "kat" look.....it took me awhile lol. i cnt see the pics!



i wanna see them! they are litle x's


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *abaddon248* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i cnt see the pics!



i wanna see them! they are litle x's I used imageshack.us, try switching to another web browser.....Maybe firefox, or internet explorer. I hope that helps.I will post the links below, try clicking on them, you might be able to view the photos that way.





http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/3191/hollykat4cq1.jpg

http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/1263/kat3uy3.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5...lykattyvh8.jpg


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *L0LAlaPIST0LA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooo I want to enter this!




Please forgive me in advance but I'm new



where do we post our entry and is the 4th the last day to submit? Is there a cut off time??

Thanks ssso much! &lt;3

Just post your entry in this thread like the other girls and I'll include it in the voting poll.




Yes, the 4th is the last day to submit your entry. Everyone will have until 11:59 PM EDT (Eastern Daylight Time).


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, every entry has been great so far.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 2, 2008)

I must do this one!! before i run out of time haha, i really want to, ugh &gt;.&lt;


----------



## farris2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's gorgeous and totally rocks all those tattoos. 
This is an awesome theme.

I agree! Who is the lady on her left shoulder? Her mother maybe? Dave Navarro has a new one of his mom inked on his body.I read somewhere that she was murdered by her boyfriend when Dave was like 19. Sad..


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah that's her ma on her shoulder, and on her right wrist is her dad. I love those portraits of her parents





But yeah I saw an episode of America's Most Wanted and there was a segment w/Dave Navarro and how they're still trying to find his mom's killer. The guy was her bf (like you mentioned) that she met on Muscle Beach in Venice, and I believe she was going to leave him and one day killed her. Sooo sad man, and his mom was a very gorgeous lady.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is gonna be a tough one to vote on. i wish i had a camera so i could enter! me 2!!! i hate not having a camera!!!


----------



## Robing (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok I Like always I didnt have enough time since my son Had barely fell asleep &amp; my my daughter woke up in the middle of my application so i had to rush anyways *Im not gona enter but I thought I'd post just for fun* so here it goes!!!!!!!!!! uuggh Yuck I cant stand the shine lol but owell lol!!
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...net/9071-2.jpg

Very pretty Monet.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HollyDolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used imageshack.us, try switching to another web browser.....Maybe firefox, or internet explorer. I hope that helps.I will post the links below, try clicking on them, you might be able to view the photos that way.





http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/3191/hollykat4cq1.jpg

http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/1263/kat3uy3.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5...lykattyvh8.jpg

http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/1263/kat3uy3.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5...lykattyvh8.jpg

Gorgeous


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's my entry, i dont know which one to choose for the voting poll though lol.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 4, 2008)

Nury, you look hot! I like the first one a lot!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree the first one is gorgeous





I love how you dressed like Kat


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 4, 2008)

The first one is also my favorite...you did a fantastic job!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you Ash, Morrison and Tiffany!





I guess the first one will be my entry


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn, Nury.

Can I say you look hotter now than pre-bebes? MILF. haha.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 4, 2008)

That's hot, Nury. First one as well for me 

What kind of brownish eyeshadow color is that you used? Looks really good on you.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my entry, i dont know which one to choose for the voting poll though lol.http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...f/P8031508.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...f/P8031489.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...f/P8031488.jpg

Ok, it's official. You have the best eyebrows I've ever seen!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

You look hot, Nury!

For anyone else who'd like to enter, today's the last day!!!! Please post your entry here before 11:59 PM EDT (that's Eastern Daylight Time, as I am in Florida).


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn, Nury. Can I say you look hotter now than pre-bebes? MILF. haha.

Haha, thank you Celly!
Now that is what i call a compliment




LOL


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's hot, Nury. First one as well for me What kind of brownish eyeshadow color is that you used? Looks really good on you.

Thank you purplerain!



It actually isnt brown eyeshadow haha, the camera made it look like that, i am wearing a BenNye Eyeshadow called Rouge, and on top of it i used a black eyeshadow, that is probably why it looks brownish


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, it's official. You have the best eyebrows I've ever seen!! Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look hot, Nury!
For anyone else who'd like to enter, today's the last day!!!! Please post your entry here before 11:59 PM EDT (that's Eastern Daylight Time, as I am in Florida).






Thank you Shaundra!



I almost didnt make it lol!...im happy i could enter


----------



## kbella (Aug 5, 2008)

When is it ending?...I'm having trouble uploading pictures..ugh!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2008)

It's midnight for Shaudra right now, so it should be ending right now.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When is it ending?...I'm having trouble uploading pictures..ugh! Ashley's right. I'm making the poll right now.




Since you're having troubles uploading, I can leave it open (since you started trying to upload before midnight). I'm going to post the poll then go to bed, but I can always add yours to the poll in the morning if you can't get it up before I go to bed.


----------



## kbella (Aug 5, 2008)

ohh sweet..thank you so much... very nice of you!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Aug 5, 2008)

it's 10pm here in seattle...I hope it's not too late to enter. Sorry, this is my first time doing an entry, I decided kind of last minute to do it





If it's too late, then oh well, everyone has done such an amazing job and I'm actually a little embarrassed to be posting my pictures anyways





I saw this theme and was super excited to try it out..turns out it was much harder than I anticipated..especially drawing all those stars!

here's my first try, please be nice





thanks!


----------



## kbella (Aug 5, 2008)

My late entry


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2008)

Great entry, jelici! Lovely skin.

kbella, you have great skin as well! I love your lips!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 5, 2008)

Jelici, you look fab...you definitely have no reason to be embarrased! Your hair is so pretty



.

Kbella, I love your lips! You did a great job



.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 5, 2008)

this one is going to be a hard one!


----------

